# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Peronaeusoparese

## Pamela

Liebe Betroffene,

vor ca. 3 Jahren berichtete ich schon einmal über meinen damals 73-jährigen Vater; Diagnose eines metastasierenden PC. In dieser Zeit ist es ihm mit der Hormontherapie (einfache) und 4-wöchigen Zometa-Infusionen sehr gut gegangen.

Seit ca. 9 Monaten fielen eine Gangunsicherheit auf, die sich in den letzten 3 Wochen derart verschlechterte (Sturzgefahr), so dass er von einen Neurologen vorgestern in die Klinik eingewiesen wurde. Es soll sich wohl um eine mittelgradige Peronaeusparese handeln; rechts schlechter als links. Die Vermutung hat sich bestätigt, dass die Metastase an der LWS das Knochenmark bedrängt. 

Hat jemand in diesem Forum Erfahrung mit Bestrahlung oder einem neurochirurgischen Eingriff gemacht? Es würde uns sehr helfen etwas darüber zu erfahren. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus.

Liebe Grüße
Martina

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Martina,

es dürfte klar sein, dass die Ursache beseitigt werden muss. Meine Empfehlung wäre sowohl einen Neurochirurgen als auch einen Strahlentherapeuten nach entsprechender Diagnostik (CT ggf. MRT?) im L5 Segment der Wirbelsäule einzuschalten. Ich denke, beide sollten sich absprechen um die bestmögliche Therapie zu finden. Das sollte aber zügig stattfinden um eine Dauerschädigung *noch* zu verhindern.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pamela

Hallo Heribert,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

Bei meinem Vater ist gestern ein MRT durchgeführt worden, eine frustrane Liquorpunktion sowie eine Messung in wieweit die Impulse des Gehirns noch weitergeleitet werden. Die bisherigen Befunde sprechen dafür, dass díe Metastase den Wirbelkanal blockiert. Montag und Dienstag werden noch weitere Untersuchungen erfolgen (mein Vater wusste allerdings nicht, welche).

Die Ärztin, mit der meine Mutter gestern sprach, meinte dass mit dem Radiologen und dem Neurochirurgen, Urologen nächste Woche geklärt wird, wie es für meinen Vater weitergehen kann.

Leider bin ich erstmal bis Anfang August im Urlaub danach werde ich gerne wieder berichten. Dennoch bin ich zuversichtlich, dass mein Vater in guten Händen ist.

Vielen Dank nochmals und alles Gute
Martina

----------

